# My new tank



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

This is my new juwel rio240. Its about 60g and my two Reds are loving it, they dont stop swimming around, unlike when they were in a tiny 20gallon.

It looks a bit bare at the moment, i have some java moss on the rocks (the rocks are holding that damn floating driftwood down) and a banana plant which i love because it grows like mad. Ill be planting it up just a little bit more, and maybe more driftwood.

Im even thinking of adding another Red in there, as 20g per fish is the rule right?, but i dont think they would take to it very well though.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I wouldn't add another fish in that tank - they look maxed out in there. How big are those 2 now?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice looking Reds and tank hugie. The Jewel tanks are great. I have a Rio400, bet you are pleased with it.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I like the set up this way. Now your reds have more swimming space









Btw; your reds are pretty big looking, great job


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

piranhaqueen said:


> I wouldn't add another fish in that tank - they look maxed out in there. How big are those 2 now?
> [snapback]886105[/snapback]​


Maxed out? lol!

They are about 7" and 8-9".

Yes i love the juwel tanks, and so do my fish.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

If those two are fine together, why add a third and risk getting all three in a frenzy. They look great and happy. Nice setup!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I like it a lot. Your reds look huge! I think judazz has that same rio tank. Keep us updated w/ pics


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Very Very nice, It looks as though your p's are enjoying themselves in their new home.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

Filo i know what you mean, i dont think i will add a third.

I think Judazz has the rio180, he was impressed also when i said about the 240


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Jewel rio tanks kick ass man....love the look.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Thats a great looking setup, simple and very clean. I love that stand also, lucky man you are.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice big Reds!


----------



## Glooty-Us-Maximus (May 13, 2004)

Nice tank!

I also had floating driftwood, but a good two months fully submerged in a tub fixed that


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Look like some big happy reds


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hughie said:


> I think Judazz has the rio180, he was impressed also when i said about the 240
> [snapback]886157[/snapback]​


Yup, you're right :nod: 
Jewels are awesome - one day I hope to get a Rio 400 for my Manny.

Awesome tank, Hughie - your fish look great in there








Looking forward to see some pics once you decorated that puppy some more!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

tank looks great.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Yeah looks gr8

U can always remove the filter inside the tank.
I did it also with my rio 240 more space not much but it is someting


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice setup mate, and the p's look v.nice








juwel tanks are excellent, i've got a couple of vision 180's and i'm saving for a vision 450


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice setup.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

great tank


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice red,s 
nice set-up 
great tank


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great set up, I would put another red in if it was me


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

NIce fish..........tank needs a background tho I think.........will realy look the bollocks.

the juwel tanks are good, but the best I've seen is the RENA not sure of the model, but a fine tank, exspensive but nice. Loon has one if I'm not mistaken.....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice tank you got there. Personally I wouldnt add another P if they are doing ok now.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice tank and I like you Piranha... Good job :nod:


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nice tank man 2 is enough thouhg they look happy why add a third wheel!?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice setup,nice reds.Good Job


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks everyone, much apprecieted.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

You are chuffed indeed.
Nice Tank


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nice tank nice fish


----------

